# What Things Remind You Of Home?



## magneticheart (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine would be gravy (not technically from my home but from my Grandparents who make their own gravy to put on Sunday lunch and it's gorgeous! lol) and candles (my mum has always had candles all over the house, I don't even like them but they do remind me of home)

What things remind you of home?


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm. Can't say. Stuff are attached the the people, not the location.

Perhaps trains? Since trains pass behind our house daily.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 23, 2008)

iranian food.

its comfort food, which i cant cook so i have to spend a lot of money if i want to get some in this one resturant in seattle.


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 23, 2008)

Books remind me of my childhood home... and yellow walls- my mom painted our house, inside and out yellow. And mosquito nets- because i had one over my bed. And the smell of rice. and fried fish.


----------



## daer0n (Jul 23, 2008)

Listening to the little intro music that they play on the news here, cause my dad was always watching the news. That's pretty much everything i can think of right now that reminds me of home...


----------



## fawp (Jul 23, 2008)

Anything that smells homemade...especially the smell of homemade bread and cakes, the smell of sugar cane (because I grew up in a farming community), the feel of a hot, un-air conditioned house (because we couldn't afford air conditioning when I was younger), and gardening (because we were forever tending the vegetable gardens).


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Books remind me of my childhood home... and yellow walls- my mom painted our house, inside and out yellow. And mosquito nets- because i had one over my bed. And the smell of rice. and fried fish. Haha, the smell of rice and fried fish reminds me of my childhood...I love rice, but I can do without the fish




.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 23, 2008)

The smell of maple bars.

More specifically, Safeway's maple bars.

When I was little, my grandparents always did the shopping on Fridays and would bring home that pink box of maple bars from Safeway- the only grocery store in the Federal Way area of Washington at the time; no fail, those maple bars were there every Friday for years.

Honestly, I never knew I associated that smell with my childhood home until I started merchandising for General Mills and would be in the stock room at Safeway which of course is behind all the service departments including the bakery and I smelled the maple and WHOOSH! I thought of my grandma (she's gone now) and the pink box on the table and I was there for a brief second.

I'm getting teary thinking about it now.....





Also the smell of tomato vines- I pratically salivate over that scent. I used to sit in the garden, in the dirt, in the rows of tomatoes and eat tomatoes off the vines.

Now, I grow my own tomatoes and even before there are blossoms, I am out there sniffing the vines, lol!!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 23, 2008)

because i spent all my holidays there as a kid, i like the sound of cicadas, if you visit the south of France, you'll hear them especially at night when everything's quiet. always reminds me of the nice holidays i would spend at the beach with my parents and little brother.

i also like the sound of waves.

it's most related to my teen years, but i also like the sound of halyards against the mast.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 23, 2008)

Moth balls... I know it sounds icky but growing up my safe haven was my grandpas apartment. He was actually my dad's step-father but he raised my dad from age 11 on and I loved him dearly. He had been an alcoholic for years and quit drinking after I was born. After my grandma died he sold his property out of town and moved to town to a lovely apartment. I had my own room there complete with my own closet. He was a really classy guy and a stylish dresser and he kept moth balls in the closet to protect his clothing. I sometimes go down the aisle at the store with moth balls in it on purpose just to remember him.


----------



## bella1342 (Jul 23, 2008)

The main thing would be spaghetti and meatball dinners... it's something we did alot with the whole family, but don't now that both of my grandparents passed away.

The shore in Ocean City, NJ... never missed a vacation since I was little until the grandparents above passed away. I get emotional every time I get to go there now. Atlantic City was another popular vacation spot for us.

Roses and lilacs. We have them in our yard..and I always used to make bouquets. I don't live there anymore, but my parents still do.

Huge vegetable gardens too. Sadly I don't have a garden right now.


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 23, 2008)

The smell of BBQ's, my dad always does them. Also, my house is all girls minus my dad so my house usually smells of herbal essences and various other hair products.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 23, 2008)

I almost forgot fruitcake. It reminds me of my grandparent's house. I could never stand that stuff though



.


----------



## monniej (Jul 23, 2008)

watching old movies reminds me of sunday afternoons with my mom when i was little.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The main thing would be spaghetti and meatball dinners... it's something we did alot with the whole family, but don't now that both of my grandparents passed away. 
The shore in Ocean City, NJ... never missed a vacation since I was little until the grandparents above passed away. I get emotional every time I get to go there now. Atlantic City was another popular vacation spot for us.

Roses and lilacs. We have them in our yard..and I always used to make bouquets. I don't live there anymore, but my parents still do.

Huge vegetable gardens too. Sadly I don't have a garden right now.





YEAH!Roses and Lilacs!! Me too!

I have a white lilac bush and 3 rose bushes BECAUSE my grandma grew them- I am on the hunt for a specific blue/lavendar lilac to grow next to the white one.

I also have snap dragons because she did, and am planting Chinese Lanterns and Money Plants, as well.


----------



## Anna (Jul 23, 2008)

history channel. chocolate cake. pumpkin pie.

side note: i moved out. i live alone. my dads here. its MY houes.MY tv. MY cable. what are we watching? The history channel.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 29, 2008)

The smell of Downy always reminds me of home. My mom was a neat freak and she'd do a load everyday and our washer machine and dryer is locate almost completely in the center of the house so the whole house would always smell like it.


----------

